# Looking for information on how to replace the light switch on a JD 5100 M tractor?



## mel-j&mfarm (Oct 9, 2020)

The light switch broke on our JD 5100M and was going to replace the switch but can not figure out how to remove the current switch. Any help appreciated because the service department instructions didn't help us out any.


----------

